# Playoffs or Bust?



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Simple question: Will the Kings make the playoffs this year?


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

I don't have a clue. If everything works out, yes. If not, no.

For the sake of discussion I'll say: YES


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

With Ron Artest I think we actually have a chance. I voted yes.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I am not sure enough to vote either way. Realistically, this team still must make changes to get back to where they would like to be, but we fell off during a season when there are really only 2 or 3 teams that have consistently played well in the Western Conference. So the door is still open.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Im saying yes... we will come out hot after the All Star Break and secure a spot...


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

the Warriors are more close than you guys. We will have that after all star break or before, unless we move up, you guys might have a shot.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ronny just guaranteed that you will in the post game in Toronto. So there you go.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Well, I'm glad Ron is confident, and once he is adjusted and Bonzi and Shareef are back 100% I guess we could get hot, but realistically, we need a new backup point guard and another big man capable of operation the offense before we can think of competing again. This game made that last one all the more obvious.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Bust, of course


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

^care to elaborate?


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Bibby+Wells+Artest+Thomas+Miller= not enough


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

^Care to elaborate convincingly? 

No, seriously, you may be right, but your rational isn't very good.


----------

